# '12 gli trans fluid



## sarasube (Feb 23, 2012)

is it alright to use 75w gear oil with limited slip additive
on a 6 sp manual trans.

thanks for any info


----------



## Thy_Harrowing (Dec 7, 2014)

sarasube said:


> is it alright to use 75w gear oil with limited slip additive
> on a 6 sp manual trans.
> 
> thanks for any info


75w is fine as long as it isn't anything crazy. 75w90 and some 75w80s are common to run when using aftermarket oils. I haven't used any limited slip additive but I don't see why not if it is appropriate for your car. I tried Amsoil MTG 75w90 and didn't like it (even in summer). Using Redline MTL (75w80) and absolutely love it, fixed a shift crunch I was having in 3rd gear (possibly from wearing syncro). I can tell my trans is happier with this oil than it was before. Better than the OEM oil which is like water viscosity wise but not as thick as 75w90 so it won't be bad in winter


----------



## suburbandoom (Feb 18, 2015)

What he said. Red Line makes a fine GL-4 family of fluids. I'm using MT90 myself and have had great results.


----------

